# What's with the Aurora Phantom's hand?



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I've wondered about this for years but have never thought to ask. The Wolfman has an odd shaped digit (can't remember which) but one of the Phantom's pinkies, I think it is, or maybe both, is way small. Really atrophied looking. The _shape_ of his hands is very nicely done, but that finger is very careless of Aurora to let it go by. Was the original issue like that, too?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks fine on my kit. You probably have what is known as a "short shot" where the mold cavity was not fully filled. Or else it is just broken.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with the Wolfman, as iv'e painted a few over the years, but i never noticed the Phantoms digit!.. i will have a look for it!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Looks fine on my kit. You probably have what is known as a "short shot" where the mold cavity was not fully filled. Or else it is just broken.


Every one I've seen (which have all been repops) have had the same short finger; if the originals are the same way I think your short shot idea would explain it, but it just looks like they were sculpted small.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm ...that's a damn good question 









The Original kit has the 'short' pinky too...here look...


















But don't forget...That finger is used to help support the Mask...
and I think the good folks at Aurora purposely deformed the pinky finger for this reason...




























Just a Theory...but it might have some merit to it...Now............








will somebody PLEASE LET ME OUT OF HERE!!!

Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

McD, that makes sense but it's the other hand's pinky I was thinking about...but I don't have it in front of me so I may be mistaken?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OHHHH....THAAAAAT hand.....

Hmmmmmmm...Let's take a look....
Phantoms' Left hand...

















My Left hand...









Doesn't look that bad...But WAIT!!!
When Eric had the acid thrown in his face the first thing he does is clasped both hands to his face and in doing so burnt his fingers too...yeah that's it...burnt his fingers too... and the 'Pinky' finger, as we all know, got the worst of it and thus was deformed the worst ...You see... AURORA never made a mistake ....EVER...:tongue:

















mcdee


Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> ...
> When Eric had the acid thrown in his face the first thing he does is clasped both hands to his face and in doing so burnt his fingers too...yeah that's it...burnt his fingers too...


Mcdee,

While I am second to none in my appreciation of your knowledge of Horror Cinema I would point out that it was *Erique's *face that received the acid, in the 1943 sound and color remake that starred Claude Rains. The Lon Chaney Phantom, whose photo you included in your post, was *Erik* and his deformities were established in the 1925 original silent as being congential. I am of the school that believes the Aurora Phantom was based primarily on the makeup worn by James Cagney in _Man of a Thousand Faces_ (1955); if that assumption is correct it is possible that the Cagney Phantom, who was not otherwise named in the film and whose deformities went unexplained, could indeed be the unfortunate who was doused by the finger-dissolving acid of which you write.

The larger question for me is, what's up with those fingernails, bucko? :tongue:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Man, load up the airbrush with some good old fashioned red Testor's enamel and paint your fingernails:tongue:


Maybe it's just me but I don't notice too much wrong with the Phantom's pinky digit.

Max Bryant


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mcdee,
> 
> While I am second to none in my appreciation of your knowledge of Horror Cinema I would point out that it was *Erique's *face that received the acid, in the 1943 sound and color remake that starred Claude Rains. The Lon Chaney Phantom, whose photo you included in your post, was *Erik* and his deformities were established in the 1925 original silent as being congential. I am of the school that believes the Aurora Phantom was based primarily on the makeup worn by James Cagney in _Man of a Thousand Faces_ (1955); if that assumption is correct it is possible that the Cagney Phantom, who was not otherwise named in the film and whose deformities went unexplained, could indeed be the unfortunate who was doused by the finger-dissolving acid of which you write.
> 
> The larger question for me is, what's up with those fingernails, bucko? :tongue:


Yeah, the heck with the Phantom's hands...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...kind of reminds me of my hands and their stubby pinkie fingers...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont think the kit finger is unusually small. Besides its hidden by the mask. Falls within the range of molding limitations IMHO


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Yeah, the heck with the Phantom's hands...
> The larger question for me is, what's up with those fingernails, bucko?


Oh...Those nails....well every full moon....










Actually I've always had long nails as they grow so fast, and I don't bite them:drunk: Plus they're great for picking up small model pieces:thumbsup:
...as for painting them red...hmmmm....might just clash with my Carhartts'
...not that there's anything wrong with that....
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mcdee,
> 
> While I am second to none in my appreciation of your knowledge of Horror Cinema I would point out that it was *Erique's *face that received the acid, in the 1943 sound and color remake that starred Claude Rains. The Lon Chaney Phantom, whose photo you included in your post, was *Erik* and his deformities were established in the 1925 original silent as being congential. I am of the school that believes the Aurora Phantom was based primarily on the makeup worn by James Cagney in _Man of a Thousand Faces_ (1955); if that assumption is correct it is possible that the Cagney Phantom, who was not otherwise named in the film and whose deformities went unexplained, could indeed be the unfortunate who was doused by the finger-dissolving acid of which you write.
> 
> The larger question for me is, what's up with those fingernails, bucko? :tongue:


I agree with you Mark that the Aurora kit was based on the James Cagney version...









(Whoa...Big Picture!...)

...and through extensive research, I've found that it is quite a natural response... after having acid tossed in your face...to clasp ones' hands to ones' face,thus burning ones' hands and more importantly, fingers...making it extremely difficult to use a communicative device to alert the authorities...and as such...escape possible :thumbsup:
...and BTW Cagneys' version of the Phantom was named Eric Von Pinkyschtubinskie....(a very little known fact)
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> I agree with you Mark that the Aurora kit was based on the James Cagney version...


That is wise, grasshopper.




mac dougalle said:


> ...and through extensive research, I've found that...after having acid tossed in your face...to clasp ones' hands to ones' face,thus burning ones' hands...


"Extensive research"?  Were you doing the vitriol-throwing or did you opt to be on the receiving end - ? I think Alfred E. Neuman expressed my response to this idea most appropriately when he said, "Ecch!"




mickey doogill said:


> ...and BTW Cagneys' version of the Phantom was named Eric Von Pinkyschtubinskie....(a very little known fact)...


The fact that is a very little known fact is the one part of your post I can agree with...well, that and your agreement with me that the Aurora Phantom was based on Cagney. Otherwise, I can highly recommend the Burn Unit at Memorial Hospital in South Bend, Indiana. Tell 'em I sent you and they'll admit you right away. :dude:



doo mcgall said:


> ...I've always had long nails as they grow so fast, and I don't bite them...


Show off. On the other hand, I can see where you're way ahead of the rest of us when it comes to handling photo etched parts!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> That is wise, grasshopper.
> 
> "Extensive research"?  Were you doing the vitriol-throwing or did you opt to be on the receiving end - ?
> What???...and ruin my Nails?...I used gloves and goggles as I carefully tossed the acid, thank you.Safety First:thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks for that...I really had a better use for them (nails) in the early 1980's...but that's a whole different story...

Cheers
Mcdeedledum :tongue:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And here I was thinking that you played guitar with that hand!

This has turned into a really funny thread!!! 

MMM


----------

